
Show HN: Wit-cms – a flat-file, blog-aware, publishing platform for Express - chrisallenlane
https://www.npmjs.com/package/wit-cms
======
chrisallenlane
Hi, HN. I'm the project author.

I wrote this CMS a few years ago after having become dissatisfied with both
Wordpress and Jekyll. `wit-cms` is an npm module that attempts to split the
difference between both of the former, in that it reads content from markdown
files, yet provides Wordpress-like taxonomies.

`wit-cms` does _not_ generate static HTML sites like Jekyll - it is not a
"site generator". Rather, it parses page/post markdown files and stores their
contents in RAM as properties of a JavaScript object. As such, deployments are
less "messy" (in my opinion) than with Jekyll, and page speed times are good
even without using any kind of server-side caching.

`wit-cms` has no administrative backend, and thus has a small attack-surface.
I personally publish new content using an npm script and `git pull` over SSH.

In my opinion, `wit-cms` is great for technical users (which are comfortable
using command-line tools) that maintain small blogs. I have thus decided to
share the project here.

I hope some of you find it useful. Feel free to ask questions or share
feedback. Thanks.

